# NAS filesystem choice



## soupbowl (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello,

 I am currently building a NAS out of old parts. specs are:

CPU: AMD sempron 2.2 ghz
Ram: 4 gigs 
HDD: 2x hitachi 1TB, 1x 40GB WD raptor, 1x 500GB

 What I was planning to do was: 

40GB raptor would be the OS drive
1TB DATA I care about
1TB Nightly rsync backup of DATA drive
500GB Drive for torrents/FTP
All drives would be UFS

With the hardware I have, would ZFS be a better idea?
If so What sort of hard drive layout would you suggest?


----------



## gkontos (Aug 10, 2011)

soupbowl said:
			
		

> With the hardware I have, would ZFS be a better idea?
> If so What sort of hard drive layout would you suggest?


ZFS would be the best choice for your 2x hitachi 1TB drives on a mirrored pool.
For the rest I would suggest UFS+J currently available on 9.0-BETA1.

Regards


----------



## phoenix (Aug 10, 2011)

If you can find yourself another 500 GB drive, then you could create a ZFS pool with 2 mirror vdevs (2x1TB + 2x500 GB) for 1.5 TB of usable storage.  And use the 40 GB for the OS install and swap space.

If that Sempron supports 64-bit Long Mode, then you can install the amd64 (64-bit) version of FreeBSD to get better, more stable support for ZFS.  The 4 GB of RAM would work nicely with ZFS (I use 2 GB in my home server).


----------



## soupbowl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the replies, I can and will use amd64 freebsd, I think I will go ahead and find another 500gb drive and use your suggestions phoenix. Thank you for your input also gkontos.


----------

